

Unmanned Aircraft System Operations Industry “Code of Conduct” - SlipperySlope
http://higherlogicdownload.s3.amazonaws.com/AUVSI/958c920a-7f9b-4ad2-9807-f9a4e95d1ef1/UploadedFiles/AUVSI%20UAS%20Operations%20Code%20of%20Conduct%20-%20Final.pdf

======
SlipperySlope
Very good replacement for Asimov's Three Laws of Robotics in the unmanned
aircraft domain ...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics>

